# Mold on sauerkraut?



## eam (Jun 5, 2002)

I have 14 quart jars of sauerkraut brining. Most of them developed a gray mold on the top. I skimmed the mold off, covered loosely and let them go. The mold is developing again. What should I do? I hate to toss the whole batch but I sure don't want to can moldy kraut. It's been quite warm and very humid here (80s and 90s, 80%+ humidity) if that matters.
Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

Skim off the mold and taste it. If it still tastes good, you should be fine. If the kraut tastes the way you like it then put it in the fridge or can it.

If it tastes musty or off in any way then you're probably going to have to chuck it. I had some mold and the moldy taste went all the way through the whole thing. 

Yes, warmth does matter. The warmer it is the faster the fermentation goes through it's paces. Kraut making is traditionally done in the cooler months. I've made kraut in the summer, you just have to check on it more frequently. I've also heard that warm weather kraut is 'sweeter" than cool weather kraut. I dunno, it tastes the same to me


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

eam said:


> I skimmed the mold off, _*covered loosely *_and let them go.


When I made kraut in jars, I followed the directions in the book "Stocking Up". The directions say to put a lid on and screw it down tight. (The book directions were using old zinc lids and rubber rings, I just used regular Ball lids and flats). It says that the lids will bulge, indicating fermentation and if they leak (and they will) just tighten them down more and NEVER, under any circumstance, loosen the lids (pressure). It takes about 6 weeks to ferment at 68Âº - 72Âº.

I would clean the tops of the jars real well and tighten the lids down. There was a discussion awhile back about making kraut, and someone mentioned NOT to tighten the lids down because the jars would explode. I have never had that happen and I was using mayo jars.

Make sure the kraut is covered with brine and is within 1/2" of the top of the jars.

If you have a basement you might want to put the kraut down there in order to keep it cool. The warmer the temp the faster it will ferment. It can ferment in as little as a week in this hot weather.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

I agree. The batch I did this spring in the jars only took about a week. The batch I did in a crock last fall took about 6. 

It was the crock batch that I had the problem with mold with. But that was my fault, when it was perfect I should have put it in the fridge but I let it go longer and neglected it a little. Live 'n learn 

The jar recipe I used said to tighten the lids but to burp it once a day, so that's what I did. I also used a baggie filled with brine to hold it down under the liquid. I came out great.

There are probably as many kraut recipes and opinions as there are kraut makers.


----------



## eam (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks for the help. I've scraped off the mold (again), tasted the kraut and decided it's not quite ready. Some is closer than others since I did it over a few days. So, here's what I've done. I've sterilized and/or changed my lids and fastened them down a bit tighter than they were. I'll 'burp' them every day so they don't explode. If I don't get any more mold, I'll can it and hope for the best.

If there are still mold spores in it that maybe haven't grown yet, will canning kill them? Or, should I pressure can? Thoughts?

Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Canning (bwb) will kill any mold spores.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

Don't pressure can it, it'll turn to mush.


----------

